

First version (1995) of the first german language online-newspaper recreated - franze
http://derstandard.at/interaktiv/2015-01-netscape-emulator/

======
bhaak
"Modification Date: Donnerstag, 2. Februar 1995"

Wikipedia says that "Spiegel Online" was slightly earlier with a release date
of October 25th 1994. Even the first with some conditions "the first online
presence of an established news magazine, one day before the Time site".
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiegel_Online](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiegel_Online)

~~~
franze
the slight difference is that "der standard" is a daily newspaper. "der
spiegel" is a weekly magazine.

~~~
a_bonobo
The other being that Der Standard is Austrian, Der Spiegel is German, so you
could say this is the first Austrian daily news site on the web? It's what
their page says, too:

>Als erste österreichische Tageszeitung im World Wide Web (WWW) bietet Ihnen
der STANDARD aktuelle Nachrichten und Kommentare

As the first Austrian daily newspaper in the WWW the STANDARD offers you
current news and comments

------
tiefenb
YO DAWG [https://imgflip.com/i/gvgkj](https://imgflip.com/i/gvgkj)

